# Family visa



## Tallpaul40 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all,


I was hoping someone might be able to help me. My ire has finally had her UK spouse visa granted and we are moving to the UK in April. She has a 6 year old son who is going to stay with his grandparents but we would like to apply for a visa for him so he can live with us UK as well. He is not joining us straight away as I only have a 1 bed flat and we need to move first. 

Which visa do we need to apply for him? His is a filippino national like my wife but he has never met his father and no R there so sited on his birth certificate. I'm a british citizen and have a job waiting for me in the UK but I'm not sure which visa we need.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tallpaul40 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone might be able to help me. My ire has finally had her UK spouse visa granted and we are moving to the UK in April. She has a 6 year old son who is going to stay with his grandparents but we would like to apply for a visa for him so he can live with us UK as well. He is not joining us straight away as I only have a 1 bed flat and we need to move first.
> ...


Hi Paul,

First, congratulations . Forums like this are great for exchanging thoughts and ideas. But for legal information and or visa requirements it would be best probably to go straight to the source.

That said, the best place to start for info AND direction to legal answers is to contact the UK Embassy In Manila by phone, email, or better yet in person. They should be able to get you started and aimed in the right direction so nothing is missed or overlooked.



Regards
Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My wifes son received his visa along with my wife. The only problem is if he is travelling at a different time visa expire so you would need to apply seperately. I assume the embassy was aware of her son when they issued your wifes visa.


----------

